# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  WILD: 'Wake Initiated Lucid Dream' Video Released - Mar. 21, 2012 - Blabbermouth.net

## Dream Guide Team

Blabbermouth.net*WILD: 'Wake Initiated Lucid Dream' Video Released - Mar. 21, 2012**Blabbermouth.net*"Wake Initiated *Lucid Dream*", the new Yves Gaillard-directed video from French metallers WILD, can be seen below. The song comes off the band's third full-length album, "Agony Of Indecision", which was released earlier this month via Klonosphere/Season *...***

----------

